# Bubbles in poop



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike had a well you know :blush: and I checked to see if it looked normal and I seen a few tiny bubbles popping in it  Can cockatiels have gas  from what I heard bubbles are not a good thing. I called the avain vet and left a message. Iam going to see if I can bring a sample in to get a gram stain done. Iam not sure if I have been way to worried but I notice he quivers sometimes and even his crest will quiver too  He still has been talking this morning which is what he usually does. Iam going to watch him close and see what happens. Other than the bubbles his poops look normal.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I havent a clue what the bubbles mean but I hope Spike is ok


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Jaime I have heard that bubbles in the droppings either means gas or an infection so yes they can have gas but its good you called your vet it could be just gas but its best to get it checked out and see what the vet says.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I learn something new everyday here! I never knew that birds could get gas. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The vet said it was just because when they poop in all mixes together  I of course knew that but why the bubbles  I asked if cockatiels could get gas and the lady said no, but she was not the vet. They did not say anything about taking him in for a visit, so Iam just going to weigh him every day and write down the time I weighed him at. I was wondering if it is normal to be able to see your cockatiel breath? There is no tail bobbing though. Also how many times a day do your cockatiels take a nap? Could the quivering be, because we don't have the heat on anymore. Mabey Iam just a little paranoid after the wing clipping :blush: I don't know why though I could never fly to begin with


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I am not a vet but I do know the lady is wrong from everything I have read and believe me I read lots they do indeed get gas, Jaime was it an avian vet you talked to, I am confused on that one everything I have read on bubbles or foam in the droppings says either gas or infection I have never heard its because it mixes together  also with the quivering I would keep a close eye on him I don't have the heat on in my house and none of mine do that.


----------

